# Your hairstyle



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

How do you wear your hair? I was always quite a "hairy" guy (both on my head and on my body), and wear my hair long for quite a time, and actually take medicine against male balding despite my young age (turning 29 this year); my hair is dark and curly, thanks for my mother of course.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Short enough that I never have to comb it. 

I like to keep life simple. But in my high school days it was a different story. Here I am about the age of 18 standing atop Mt. Elbert at the highest point in Colorado. This about 1976.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Short now - much longer in my younger denim and leather days.

Reminds me of the joke when a talkative barber asks a grouchy customer how he wants his hair cut.

'Quietly'.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Me in a Scottish glen some time in the '70s. Much the same now but with grey streaks. I've not been to a hairdresser since 1972 though one of our cleaners at work used to cut it for me occasionally. I've been cutting and styling my own hair ever since.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My wife shaves the remaining hairs off every 2 weeks. I've had it like this for the past 16 years, and like it.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, let's hear it for the wives!! Mine has been cutting my hair since 1969 - still has very steady hands.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

At my age, I’m glad to have hair at all.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I get a buzz cut to roughly a quarter-inch, four times a year like clockwork, "whether I need it or not". Vernal equinox coming up!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I would love to do a flat top. Traditional like image below (not me), not the wild high-rise flat top.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Don’t do it, they just look silly!:lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mine is just the standard part on the left side just like most guys I know who aren't hipsters, ears flapping in the breeze. I'm less about style and more about convenience.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> How do you wear your hair?


I've gone with the Yul Brynner look for several years.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

​
*The Grunge Girl Look​*


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Preferred hairstyle in a couple of decades


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

joen_cph said:


> Preferred hairstyle in a couple of decades
> 
> View attachment 114236


Ohh la la!

limit


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Bald and beautiful. Remember that nothing grows on a busy road.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> Preferred hairstyle in a couple of decades
> 
> View attachment 114236


I seem to look better in a fedora. I actually get complimented when I wear one, which I don't when I'm bareheaded. My nickname around Nashville (at least the few people who know me) is The Cat in the Hat.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Same hairstyle that used to enrage a head nun long ago when my hair was still black.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I give myself a buzz cut every 2 weeks with my Wal electric trimmer. Saves a lot of money going to the barber.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I give myself a buzz cut every 2 weeks with my Wal electric trimmer. Saves a lot of money going to the barber.


I used to do self-inflicted Wal-trimmer haircuts, but my wife was always having to follow up and fix my mistakes.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I used to do self-inflicted Wal-trimmer haircuts, but my wife was always having to follow up and fix my mistakes.


I've gotten pretty good at over the years to where I can do a good job.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Ready to leave for dinner and the concert...


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Zofia said:


> View attachment 114235​
> *The Grunge Girl Look​*


Pretty <3
And no other guys with long hair here?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> And no other guys with long hair here?


I'm (possibly going to be) growing mine out to shoulder length for the first time. Right now it's at that awkward length where it seems like it's neither short enough nor long enough but oh well.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Pretty <3
> And no other guys with long hair here?


Danke but other guy?? -_-


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus (Mar 8, 2019)

I use electricity to get mine just right


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

StrangeHocusPocus said:


> I use electricity to get mine just right


Yes, that profile picture even suggests a _Poeme Electronique._


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Zofia said:


> Danke but other *guy*?? -_-


That didn't refer to you, only the pretty part.


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus (Mar 8, 2019)

joen_cph said:


> Yes, that profile picture even suggests a _Poeme Electronique._


Its also my favourite brand of shampoo, sells quite well off the grid


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

I've got very long hair (almost to my tailbone), and mostly I wear it in an updo (like a bun, a ponytail, a braid or a braided bun, for special occasions also in a more complicated updo).


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I favor the Preemptive Strike look:

"So you're bald?"

"No . . . I shave my head!"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Before Christmas 2019, my wife and me went to a famous, fancy hairdresser. I had booked a haircut for my wife, but they had time for me too. First time since the 80s that I got a stylish haircut. "Skinfade" he called it and I like to have it like that now. The last time I even got 2 stripes shaved in. My parents called it "football hairstyle". That's because I'm cool :angel:


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

dread
...............


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I'm (possibly going to be) growing mine out to shoulder length for the first time. Right now it's at that awkward length where it seems like it's neither short enough nor long enough but oh well.


Yeah it's long now. Too long. But that's OK, family trends tell me I'm going bald pretty soon anyway... might as well enjoy the long hair while I can.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Buzz cut, but not right to the scalp. I don't want to look like I'm in Marine boot camp. I've been doing it myself for the past 7 years or so. I've gotten pretty good at it with the electric clippers and attachments so I don't need to pay somebody else.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

As I haven't got much left - I was receding at 14(!), and going grey before I was 25, I attack my scalp with a Bic razor every day. I was on a work conference call early, all four of us were mid / late 40s, shaved heads and glasses. 

When I first did the shaved look, I found it made me look much younger than my balding & greying hair.


----------



## Ad Astra (Aug 10, 2020)

I have long silver/gold blonde hair that I wear braided most days. I am roughly 183 cm and my hair can reach down to my waist just above my butt. It’s a lot to manage hence the braids I do like to experiment with it though. 

I’ve started to braid the children's hair in the same way. People often comment on my hair in nice ways I believe too many women cut their hair short sadly. Maybe I will post a photo of myself with my fiancé but I’m worried about negative comments.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Thick luxurious hair, going gray at over the temples.

Haven't had a proper haircut since before March, but I'm pretty good touching up over the ears and forehead with scissors and electric trimmer. The top and back have gotten out-of-control too long.


----------



## Ad Astra (Aug 10, 2020)

My fiancé is older than me and still has a ton of hair. I find it funny he often says bald men are lucky not having to deal with hair. Yet bald men I know say in my family are jealous of his hair. I shaved it completely when the lockdown started and within 6 weeks if was back to normal. I’ve continued to shave if for him and trim his beard.

I will forever tip our hairdresser/barber extra if we’re ever allowed out again.


----------

